# Travelling while on TR waiting for PR (801/820)



## kevindxu (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

I've recently sponsored my GF on a de facto 801/820 Visa.

Presumably she stays in Australia until she gets her TR (which should be c.12 months), can she travel overseas for internships during the period between TR and elligibility date (applying) for PR? What about after eligibility date while waiting for PR? Because it says that you can be offshore when your PR is granted

Understand that any separation must be "temporary and not permanent" - say if she does 2x 2months internships during the period is that ok?

What role does a CO play in this? Will they be calling my GF all the time to check on her?

THank you so much for your help

Regards,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What visa is she on now? When does it expire? When you applied for her 820, was she given a Bridging Visa A?

I ask all that because she may actually be able to leave Australia during the processing of her TR. If she has a Bridging Visa A, she is eligible to apply for a Bridging Visa B which enables her to leave Australia for up to 6 months and then return. They won't grant her visa while she's gone of course, but processing takes so long these days it's unlikely to delay things at all unless she's gone towards the end of it. 

Once she has her 820, she can travel in and out of Australia as much as she wants, and as you've said, she can be in or out of Australia when the 801 is granted. I would think a couple of two-month internships would be okay if there's a really good reason she has to do them outside of Australia and be away from you. But I wouldn't spend much more time than that apart if you can help it, and make sure you keep evidence that you're continuing to share finances and stay in touch while she's gone.

It's actually pretty common not to hear from the CO at all unless they need something specific from you. They definitely won't call her just to check up on her. They're way too busy for that.


----------



## kevindxu (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks CollegeGirl this is very helpful

She is still on her student visa but soon will go onto BVA.

We lodged our 801/820 application in Dec-2014. Based on the processing time people saw on this forum, is it fair to assume that:
- She will get her TR around Dec-2015 to Mar-2016
- She will get notified to apply / supply information for her PR in Dec-2016
- She will get her PR granted 5-8 months after that?

Thanks!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

kevindxu said:


> Thanks CollegeGirl this is very helpful
> 
> She is still on her student visa but soon will go onto BVA.
> 
> ...


Yes.
Yes. 
It varies from few weeks to few months.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

She should get notified to supply documents for her PR two months BEFORE her eligibility date, so for you that would be October 2016. The rest is a reasonable guess given current timelines, but it could be much longer or much shorter. No way to know for sure. All applications are different.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

GBP said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> It varies from few weeks to few months.


DIBP is now quoting 6-8 months for the 100/801 second-stage visas.  Seems like most people are waiting at least 3-6 on this forum, and this could very well go up given what DIBP is saying.


----------



## kevindxu (Jan 13, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> She should get notified to supply documents for her PR two months BEFORE her eligibility date, so for you that would be October 2016. The rest is a reasonable guess given current timelines, but it could be much longer or much shorter. No way to know for sure. All applications are different.


Thanks again CollegeGirl

Can i just ask after she supplies documents 2 months before the eligibility date (be it October 2016), can she say go work overseas while waiting on her PR approval?

Will there be further documentary requirements immediately before PR grant? e.g. have to show we don't live apart etc

Sorry this question is assuming a pretty specific scenario as my GF does want to get some work experience overseas as she believes its hard for her to find when she is holding a BVA / TR visa

THanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, you'll have to provide evidence you still share joint finances and still have continued to live together. Any periods of separation, as you know, will have to be temporary, and will need evidence of continued joint finances and communication while apart. But you'll provide all this when they first contact you about it. They probably won't ask for anything else, but they could. Quite honestly I think they'd wonder about someone who got a visa and turned around and left to work overseas, though. A couple of brief visits.. sure. Extended time abroad away from you is probably not a good idea. Everyone has a hard time finding a job on a BVA, but it's usually a little easier on an 820 (though not perfect). That's kind of part of the package, though. Just about everyone struggles through that (I am as well). I wouldn't dream of leaving my husband to go work abroad, though. I can't imagine being apart that long again.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

The original Visa doc that she was issued with by the CO (the document that has the QR code on it) will have the travel restrictions on it. I just noticed my partners yesterday! 

If you no longer have it, you can also go into your Immi Account to see it again.


----------



## loags (Jul 7, 2016)

*Travel while waiting on 820 from PMV*

Hello everyone,
I just need clarification on my situation as I would like to travel to Vietnam in mid December and return to Australia in early Feburary.
I submitted my onshore 820 today.
I was grantd PMV300 14 July 2015, it expires on 14 April 2017.

1) do I need a bridging visa B? or does my PMV300 allow me to travel until date of expiry

2) Whats the best way to let IMMI know about my travel plans so they don't grant me TR while I am overseas?

3) Does this time away add to my 2 year period from TR to PR?

Thanks a lot for any responses

Kim


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Off top my head PMV has full travel rights. Also the 820 has full travel rights. 

A bridging visa will only start after the PMV expires.

By then you are back regardless of the 820 issue.


----------

